# Starbucks Capitol Hill Seattle



## The Barbarian (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## The Barbarian (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## The Barbarian (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Gary A. (Jan 8, 2017)

Reminds me that I have to roast some beans today.  

I like the pano.


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 8, 2017)

I like #1.


----------

